# Q: AI LED system. why is it allowed?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So I remember back a yr or 2 ago, there was a company that was forced to shut down due to a patent infringement for having LEDs to light an aquarium. As a result there were a wave of DIY kits being sold unassembled. 

My question is, what has changed that is allowing people like aquailluminations to sell assembled lighting systems?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I remember that one. More of it here:
http://reefbuilders.com/2009/02/03/big-trouble-brewing-future-aquarium-leds/

But for one, PFO's technology was so advance that it became a threat to Orbital. The cheapy LED you see now a days still lags behind what PFO used to make (in my opinion). Also, things might have changed now. Perhapes all these companies are willing to pay royalties. Perhapes, Orbital, after the negative press it recieved from it's lawsuit with PFO, would rather accept a lower royaly fee rather than hurt it's own reputation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To my knowledge, that problem only exists in the US.


----------

